
Super Mario 64 Online - c0nducktr
https://sm64o.com/
======
c0nducktr
Released today, see demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS3CrLG8dEg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS3CrLG8dEg)

I'm not affiliated with the project, just found out about it via twitter.

